# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Monedas Blandas VS Monedas In Crescendo

## biccthor

Buenas,

Quiero empezar con la magia con monedas y me gustaría comprar mi primer libro sobre este tema, tengo en mente estos dos libros, ambos me han dicho que tienen vídeos donde te enseñan las técnicas y juegos (algo que es muy importante para mi, ya que lo entiendo mucho mejor que solo leyendo).

¿Alguien que haya visto los dos los puede comparar?¿Sensaciones de gente que se haya leído uno?

Cualquier cosa que podáis aportar sera agradecido

Un saludo.

----------


## bydariogamer

Yo con lo que empecé en monedas lo aprendi con «Monedas, monedas, monedas» de Tamariz... Reconozco que no es un libro magistral, pero no todas las obras de nuestro genio pueden ser perfectas. Aun así las imágenes que trae lo hacen un buen libro para iniciarse.
Una vez que sepas las técnicas esenciales tú mismo podrás mejorar por tu cuenta.

----------

